# Foam in seats/bolsters



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Just found this forum... this is what I love to do!








ANybody have any ideas for a foam bolster that is seperated, but hasn't turned to dust yet? is there a glue I can use? Or maybe sew it back together?
Failing that, is there a way I can cut a new piece of foam to replace all or part of the OEM one (for Recaros, obviously).
Thanks!


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Foam in seats/bolsters (VDub2625)*

There is a guy on here from BC that can get new foams for Recaros, I think they were around $60 each. Can't remember his name 04TDIwagon or something, try searching...


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Foam in seats/bolsters (VDub2625)*

This guy:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3132600


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Foam in seats/bolsters (where_2)*

That would be him. Real helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

